# brute having trouble starting



## jgonie (Jan 28, 2010)

sry for new thread but cant find anything like this anyways. brute is having a hard time starting. sometimes she will fire up with no problems other times there is no life what so ever and cant figure out why. when it is running she runs good and idles good no problems there just the start up she wont go any ideas??
thanks


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

When do you have the most problem in starting? If it is hard to start when after it has cooled down and start's right up when warm, then most likely your valves need adjusting. If your having problems starting when it is warm, I would check all electricle connections under the seat.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

As posted on the other thread check the battery..also valves and spark arrestor...


----------



## jgonie (Jan 28, 2010)

hot or cold dont matter i was thinking fuel pump but i hope its valves much cheaper


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

If the fuel pump was going usually you notice when you put your finger in it...less pressure needed on idle than on full throttle...like hitting a rev limiter


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

When it doesn't start does it crank over fine and everything else seems to be there just not firing? Or is there nothing at all when you turn the key?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if it turns over but doesn't crank than its most likely your valves that need adjustment


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

jgonie said:


> sry for new thread but cant find anything like this anyways. brute is having a hard time starting. sometimes she will fire up with no problems other times there is no life what so ever and cant figure out why. when it is running she runs good and idles good no problems there just the start up she wont go any ideas??
> thanks



I am having the same problem. Just all of a sudden the bike will not start, it will crank but will not fire up. I dont think its the fuel pump as you can smell the fuel when trying to start it. Like its flooded or something.

IT has not wanted to start now for a few days and then out of the blue I go out and it cranks right up like its suppose to, like nothing is wrong. The bike seemed to run fine. Go to start it the next day nothing, cranks but wont fire up.

I haven't had the time to dig into the bike yet but wanted to get on here and see if anyone else has had this problem. Let me know what you find out with yours. I think the first I am going to try is to adjust the valves.

Scott


----------



## jgonie (Jan 28, 2010)

well guys its the fuel pump did some more snooping now there is no sound coming from the pump, pulled the hose off and no fuel comes out either fml, just slowly crapped out


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wait before you condemn your pump, try hooking your battery directly to the pump, if it still doesn't work then yes it is toast BUT if it does work you likely still have a wiring issue.

I went through this same thing my fuel pump wouldn't work but it did when I bench tested it, ended up being my fuse box was corroded and wasn't pushing proper voltage through.

Check everything before you drop the $500 bucks on a pump


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Check ur wires on the fuel pump relay, that was my problem last week. I had one corrod right off. Fixed that and now we're back in business


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

jgonie said:


> well guys its the fuel pump did some more snooping now there is no sound coming from the pump, pulled the hose off and no fuel comes out either fml, just slowly crapped out


I did not want to here that!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yeah by all means be dang sure it's the pump! Try running it direct to 12 volts before you condem it, like vogie said. Also keep in mind when you first turn your key on the pump only runs for about 3 seconds then off. The pump does not run again until it's running!


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

So if it starts and runs fine when it's warm (starts like brand new when warm) and has a lot of issues starting cold then thts a indication of the valves needing to be adjusted? Could the valves be out of whack already with the bike only having 190 hrs and 500 miles?


----------



## jgonie (Jan 28, 2010)

ok update. so i looped checked everything all good no ground issues. all relays are good, there is 12V going to the pump and no sounds and no fuel come out of hose. i also benched it just to be sure and yea no life. the pump is pooched she just gave out slowly over time. up here in alberta. kawi wants 750 bucks for a new pump i managed to get a brand new one off ebay for 370 shipped so it was not to bad just sucks cause the brute has 2000 miles on it. have had quite a few problems with it lately may be going after a mp1000 this winter if brute dont stop with the crap lol


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Talk about a freakin scam. Those pumps are crazy expensive.

Scott


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

The kawi prices up hear are stupid expensive. Good u found the one on e bay.


----------

